# otra vez la cruz: la Ñ y el acento (´) donde estan en tty?

## zorth

hola

antes de ayer, que aun andaba instalando en modo consola en tty0, los acentos y las Ñ iban bien en tty0 por ej., ahora, siguen yendo perfectamente en KONSOLE o bash dentro de kde. sin embargo, cuando salgo con ctrl+alt+F1 por ej., a tty0 y me logueo, aparece el prompt tipo

```

m?e may  9 18:34:59 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb->

en lugar de :

 mié may  9 18:34:59 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> 

```

en ese momento tras el login, puedo escribir Ñ y acentos, pero si ejecuto en la linea de comandos un 

reset

ahora las Ñ salen algo asi como Æ? y los acentos como ahora escribiendo este post ´´´´´ en lugar de por ej ```````

el que cuando quiera acentuar o ver algo acentuado en tty a base de Æ? es altalmente molesto, sobre todo por ej., ejecutando algo como un dmesg o cfdisk.

mi make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amr arts audiofile avi bash-completion

     bluetooth bzip2 cdr chroot cpudetection crypts divx divx4linux dvd dvdr

     dvdread encode ffmpeg font-server fontconfig gif gimp glitz hal java

     jpeg kde konqueror mjpeg mp3 mplayer nvidia ocaml oggvorbis opengl oss

     pdf pdflib pic png qt qt3 qt4 real svg syscall tcl tcltk tga tiff tk

     truetype udev usb userlocales vorbis wma wmp xcomposite xprint

     xscreensaver xvid xvmc"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/X11/app-defaults"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="-sandbox ccache prelink parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard kbd mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

```

mis locale

```

LANG=es_ES

LC_CTYPE="es_ES"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES"

LC_TIME="es_ES"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES"

LC_PAPER="es_ES"

LC_NAME="es_ES"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES"

LC_ALL=es_ES

```

si uso las locales es_ES.UTF8 entonces, el kaos es total....... comprobado.

el kernel por defecto, lo tengo compilado para que el nls nativo sea UTF8. mi /etc/locale.gen

```

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

```

y mi /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

#CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

#CONSOLEFONT="lat9u-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

#   CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

pense que en una instalacion limpia y desde Ø como esta, que lleva 3 dias corriendo, al hacer bien las cosas desde un principio, dejaria de sufrir si no en bash o una tty o en el navegador o en un editor...... los problemas de los acentos, el ¤, las Ñ..... etc etc etc y veo que de nuevo se repite la historia. cuando no casca un editor insufrible porque no hay acentos o segun que caracteres cascan con simbolos extraños, es bash u opera mismo.

alguien encontro una solucion a esto de forma definitiva " " ?

o jamas esto tendra solucion alguna el poder tener de una...... vez  :Smile: , gentoo castellanizado y funcional ?

saludos   :Confused: 

----------

## sefirotsama

yo tambiÃ©n estoy algo amargado con esto. DespuÃ©s de conseguir que me fuera bien las X decidÃ­ no tocar mÃ¡s eso porque me estaba acordando de memoria del teclado americano... y es que cada dos por tres generaba unas locales distintas...

lo que todavia me pasa es en el firefox (y solo el firefox y algunas web como los foros de gentoo) los accentos y otras cosas se ven como un ? dentro de un rombo.

Estoy casi amargado con esto... si no fuera por esto seria perfecto.

Luego lo del â¬ en consola... lo tenia pero lo perdi al configurar las locales en las X asÃ­ que prefiero no toquetear mucho. Mi kernel tambiÃ©n esta con UTF8.

Por si lo quieres:

 */etc/locale.gen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> en_US ISO-8859-1
> 
> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
> ...

 

TambiÃ©n esta el en_US por si las moscas que estube como dos meses amargadito con el teclado los accentos y el teclado y todo.

----------

## zorth

xD

ahora veo, que konsole en kde va de perlas como decia, no problems..... pero las tty   :Twisted Evil:  cuando ejecuto un comando con salida larga como un dmesg o un lspci, el prompt aparece pero el cursor y las teclas que pique NO SE VEN XDDDDDDD

tengo que escribir a ciegas hasta que vuelvo a meter otro reset y si le doy a DEL, no solo me come lo que haya picado en el teclado, sino hasta el mismo prompt   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

creo que al final usar solo windows no seria tan descabellado sin me paro a pensar en las horas que necesito echar a gentoo para que funcione bien xDDDDDD

alguien tiene encontro una solucion? solo me falta ya emerger las korean fonts y probar xD

saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Muy buenas... No se cual pueda ser el problema por que no lo he tenido nunca pero quizás ayude Este enlace...

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *zorth wrote:*   

> hola
> 
> antes de ayer, que aun andaba instalando en modo consola en tty0, los acentos y las Ñ iban bien en tty0 por ej., ahora, siguen yendo perfectamente en KONSOLE o bash dentro de kde. sin embargo, cuando salgo con ctrl+alt+F1 por ej., a tty0 y me logueo, aparece el prompt tipo
> 
> 

 

Kde, gnome y algunos programas como urxvt o xterm tienen soporte propio para utf8. La consola es distinta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> LANG=es_ES
> ...

 

El caos será total, o no será total, pero si usas utf8, úsalo en todo. Si no, tu mismo estarás creando situaciones de inconsistencia. De todas formas, no es que el valor nls del kernel en sí sea lo más importante del mundo. En realidad dicho valor solo especifíca el valor predeterminado de NLS para montar sistemas de ficheros y escribir los nombres de los ficheros. Aún así, sería aconsejable que uses lo mismo en tu locale.

Si tienes problemas concretos intenta solucionarlos con o sin utf8, pero mejor no mezcles, si no, al final vas a tener muchos problemas, y la cosa se agravará conforme vayas almacenando ficheros con diferentes codificaciones en tu sistema de archivos. Yo, personalmente te recomiendo utf8 para todo lo que no sea fat (hay una opción para escoger tu página de códigos para sistemas fat en el kernel, usualmente cp850 e iocharset iso8859-15 para español/euro).

Comprueba que tengas UNICODE="yes" en tu /etc/rc.conf, comprueba que tu fuente sea adecuada para tu juego de teclas (lat0-* debería funcionar, mira las que hay en /usr/share/consolefont), ter-v16b funciona también (menos por el €) si tienes terminus-fonts instaladas. En /etc/conf.d/keymaps usa "es euro2" como keymap. 

Si tienes problemas es indispensable que identifiques la fuente del problema. No vale con cambiar a lo loco (y por eso los problemas con locales son tan tediosos, porque la gente los resuelve como las quinielas). Primero tienes que tener una fuente adecuada, y los ficheros codificados con el charset en que los piensas ver. Por mucho utf8 que tengas y por bien configurado que esté, si tus ficheros están codificados incorrectamente no vas a verlos bien nunca, uses lo que uses.

A la larga, cambiar a unicode es la única solución a los follones de este tipo, por duro que parezca. 

y mi /etc/conf.d/consolefont

```

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

#CONSOLEFONT="lat9u-16"

```

Ya te he puesto algunas fuentes que andan más arriba, prueba con ellas.

 *Quote:*   

> alguien encontro una solucion a esto de forma definitiva " " ?

 

Solo una, y no es instantánea. La solución definitiva pasa por entender exactamente que hace cada cosa y como encaja todo. Lo demás, es solo parchear. No hay wiki perfecta, ni manual perfecto porque hay demasiadas variables en juego, y además, solo sería válido durante unas semanas, como todo en gentoo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *zorth wrote:*   

> xD
> 
> ahora veo, que konsole en kde va de perlas como decia, no problems..... pero las tty   cuando ejecuto un comando con salida larga como un dmesg o un lspci, el prompt aparece pero el cursor y las teclas que pique NO SE VEN XDDDDDDD
> 
> tengo que escribir a ciegas hasta que vuelvo a meter otro reset y si le doy a DEL, no solo me come lo que haya picado en el teclado, sino hasta el mismo prompt   
> ...

 

Has activado UNICODE="yes"? Esto es en konsole o en tty?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> alguien tiene encontro una solucion? solo me falta ya emerger las korean fonts y probar xD
> 
> saludos.

 

Ante todo no desesperes e intenta comprender como anda todo. Encajando piezas por probar a veces se encuentra la solución, pero tampoco puedes quejarte si no funciona ese método. Lo más sano es ir identificando los problemas y solucionarlos uno a uno.

----------

## pcmaster

Os recuerdo que, por el momento, los acentos y esas cosas si el sistema está como UTF8 sólo funcionan en la primera consola (a la que se accede mediante alt-1). En las demás no. Es un bug conocido del kernel. Van mejorándolo, porque hasta hace poco no iba en ninguna.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Os recuerdo que, por el momento, los acentos y esas cosas si el sistema está como UTF8 sólo funcionan en la primera consola (a la que se accede mediante alt-1). En las demás no. Es un bug conocido del kernel. Van mejorándolo, porque hasta hace poco no iba en ninguna.

 

Depende de lo que entiendas por "poco". Yo llevo usando Gentoo un par de años y desde que bash se porta bien no he tenido problemas.

El problema con las ttys, aparte de la 1, es que hasta que no te logeas no se ejecuta unicode_start. Si te logeas y luego ejecutas eso, los acentos y la ñ deberían funcionar bien. No es que yo sea un gurú de la consola, así qeu lo mismo se me escapa algo, pero esto debería depender tan solo del programa que uses para login (getty o similar) y una vez logeado, en gran medida, del soporte utf de tu shell. Desde mis tiempos de universidad estoy acostumbrado a usar siempre terminales, trabajo más que nada en línea de comandos, pero en X y con GNU Screen, por lo que, incluso estando en consola pura, nunca necesito más de un vt.

----------

## pcmaster

Sí, pero yo inicio sesión en la primera consola y me funcionan los acentos. Empezaron a  funcionar tras una actualización del kernel (no recuerdo exactamente cuál fue, creo que sobre la 2.6.18 o así).

Inicio sesión en la segunda consola, y no funcionan.

---EDITO---

Sí, el unicode_start lo soluciona, pero sólo puedo ejecutarlo como root.

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Sí, pero yo inicio sesión en la primera consola y me funcionan los acentos. Empezaron a  funcionar tras una actualización del kernel (no recuerdo exactamente cuál fue, creo que sobre la 2.6.18 o así).
> 
> Inicio sesión en la segunda consola, y no funcionan.

 

Sip. Eso solo demuestra que es un fallo en el inicio, en alguna parte del sistema init, que debería extender el sentido de UNICODE="yes" a todos los vt, y no lo hace.

A mi, simplemente añadiendo "unicode_start" al final de .bash_profile me funcionan todas, of course, solo tras logearte, que es cuando se ejecuta el fichero en cuestión.

----------

## zorth

he probado con todas las configuraciones posibles, de hecho, llevo ya desde las 18 h entretenido con el tema  :Smile: . ... lo malo de usar gentoo, sabes cuando empiezas pero cuando acabaras, y de hecho, si acabara bien xD

cuando he instalado todos los paquetes, mis locale eran todas

es_ES 

sin chartset .UTF-8 o @euro o .iso-8915

del utf-8 sali escaldado de mi anterior gentoo y aun asi, iba mas o menos medio tirando. en konsole no tenia acentos, en tty si, como la ñ. 

en este, konsole en kde va perfecta con locale todas en " es_ES " cuando pongo es_ES.UTF-8 ...... konsole cuando pico acento o ñ duda el cursor y se retrasa yendo mas lento que la velocidad a la que pico teclas.

en las tty, con, sin UTF-8 los acentos y las ñ no van bien. 

al ejecutar unicode-start las ñ y los acentos van bien, pero si ejecuto el comando reset, se desconfigura el prompt con ? Æ? en lugar de acentos y todo vuelve a empezar. unicode-stop ; unicode-start..... pero es esa la solucion ?, no se yo.

seria la solucion tal vez, forzar las locale a es_ES.UTF-8 todas!!!!!!!!!!!! y hacer un emerge -e world ? antes de que como dices, pase mas tiempo, mas archivos, etc etc etc ?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## i92guboj

Reemerger no va a cambiar nada.

Yo migraría a es_ES.utf8. Konsole debería ir bien si está bien configurado. La configuración de kde no tiene que ver con el resto del sistema. Simplemente, cuida que cada programa esté bien configurada. Algunos como kmail o konqueror requieren que configures utf8 a mano en su config. Sobre konsole no se, no lo tengo ahora a mano para mirar, pero supongo que será igual, mira en su config y por los menús.

Si no quieres usar utf8, vale, pero entonces escoge iso8859-1 (o 15) en el kernel, y ajusta tus locales a eso mismo. Lo importante es que todo sea congruente. Incluyendo la configuración de las aplicaciones. Muchos programas requieren su propia configuración para utf8 o el charset que se vaya a usar, como en el caso de los de kde.

De paso, asegúrate de que el flag NLS está activo globalmente.

----------

## zorth

bueno, siguiendo la guia utf-8 español hice un →

revdep-rebuild --soname libncurses.so.5 -v  

y tras el env-update y bla bla bla de turno, ahora en principio tengo los acentos y las Ñ bien " " en la tty1 como en konsole cuando las abro PERO!... si ejecuto el comando reset en cualquier consola, me salen otra vez los ? donde va por ejemplo, un ´ o una Ñ. 

ahora que puedo picar las Ñ y los ´ en tty/konsole, los mensajes de cfdisk o un man, me devuelven los?æ cuando antes era al reves, los mensajes de man por ej., los leia correctamente, pero el interprete de teclado me picaba simbolos raros en Ñ y ´

de todas formas, es mejor ahora. al menos, puedo responder SI a cfdisk por ej si lo necesito aunque no es la solucion ideal.

si averiguara el HOWTO perfecto, por Crom como diria Conan que lo posteo  :Smile: 

mis configuraciones:

```

jue may 10 16:07:20 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acpi alsa amr arts audiofile avi bash-completion

     bluetooth bzip2 cdr chroot cpudetection crypts divx divx4linux dvd dvdr

     dvdread encode ffmpeg font-server fontconfig gif gimp glitz hal java

     jpeg kde konqueror mad mjpeg mp3 mplayer nvidia ocaml oggvorbis opengl oss

     pdf pdflib pic png qt qt3 qt4 real spell svg syscall tcl tcltk tga tiff tk

     truetype udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wavpack wma wmp xcomposite xprint

     xscreensaver xvid xvmc"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

#CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/X11/app-defaults"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="-sandbox ccache prelink parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard kbd mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

jue may 10 16:08:45 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="es euro2"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

jue may 10 16:09:14 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

#CONSOLEFONT="ter-v16b"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

  # CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

jue may 10 16:09:35 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> locale

LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=es_ES.UTF-8

jue may 10 16:09:54 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL="es_ES.UTF-8"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="es"

jue may 10 16:10:13 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> cat /etc/locale.gen

# /etc/locale.gen: list all of the locales you want to have on your system

#

# The format of each line:

# <locale> <charmap>

#

# Where <locale> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

# where <charmap> is a charmap located in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/.

#

# All blank lines and lines starting with # are ignored.

#

# For the default list of supported combinations, see the file:

# /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED

#

# Whenever glibc is emerged, the locales listed here will be automatically

# rebuilt for you.  After updating this file, you can simply run `locale-gen`

# yourself instead of re-emerging glibc.

es_ES UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US ISO-8859-1

jue may 10 16:11:24 CEST 2007

/home/zorth

root!! Kronos: pts/1: 4 files 1,4Gb-> lsmod |grep nls

nls_utf8                2304  0

nls_iso8859_1           5568  0

nls_iso8859_15          6144  0

nls_cp850               6400  0

nls_cp437               7296  0

nls_ascii               5568  0

nls_base                8448  11 vfat,udf,ntfs,nls_utf8,nls_iso8859_1,nls_iso8859_15,nls_cp850,nls_cp437,nls_ascii,isofs,fat

nls nativa en kernel → utf8

```

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *zorth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ahora que puedo picar las Ñ y los ´ en tty/konsole, los mensajes de cfdisk o un man, me devuelven los?æ cuando antes era al reves, los mensajes de man por ej., los leia correctamente, pero el interprete de teclado me picaba simbolos raros en Ñ y ´
> 
> 

 

Antes dije que algunos programas necesitan configuración para usar utf8. Man no es una excepción. Mira en tu /etc/man.conf a ver si tienes esta línea

```

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc

```

Si es así, cámbiala por ésta otra:

```

NROFF           /usr/bin/nroff -Tutf8 -c -mandoc

```

O prueba símplemente eliminando -Tascii.

No se nada de cfdisk, comprueba que cfdisk y ncurses tienen soporte nls activado y todo eso, no puedo sugerirte otra cosa.

----------

## zorth

si, me fije en el aviso de modificar /etc/man.conf la linea NROFF -Tutf8 en lugar del Tascii ese  :Smile: 

bueno... tiempo al tiempo.

gracias 6thpink

----------

